# coral cobra and other questions...



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

hi everyone..

im james (not vpl). a friend of mine has venomous snakes and is looking at possibly buying a coral cobra.. and i was wondering if theres any good info that you could possibly pass on to me??

secondly, i have enquired with him about getting some handling lessons under his supervision with regards to venomous snakes, but i was wondering what species would be better to start with.. a western diamond back or a copperhead..??

ultimately he will decide on the day which one to use...but im after opinions from your own experiances..

thanks in advance for any advice given..
best regards

james..


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

to be fair mate, if he keeps venomous snake he should know how to get info on them!!!


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> to be fair mate, if he keeps venomous snake he should know how to get info on them!!!


its not for him, its for me:lol2:
i can read wiki for info i was kind of after personal experiances:blush:
sorry for the confusion


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only Coral cobra I can find is the Cape Coral cobra, Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus, if that helps you in your search for them.


----------



## Porosus (Apr 22, 2010)

helraiizza said:


> its not for him, its for me:lol2:


 
I take it you have a Dangerous Wild Animals Lisence, or are in the process of obtaining one, then?

If not, I do not think many people on here will advise you in obtaining one (for legal reasons), unless, it is going to be kept with him, in his care untill you become a lisence holder.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

Porosus said:


> I take it you have a Dangerous Wild Animals Lisence, or are in the process of obtaining one, then?
> 
> If not, I do not think many people on here will advise you in obtaining one (for legal reasons), unless, it is going to be kept with him, in his care untill you become a lisence holder.


the snakes are his, they will remain with him,he is the holder..
i am merely asking for a little information on a certain snake and any personal experiance with them...

i will (under his control) absolutly adibe by what he says or instruction i am given, i am fully aware of the dangers and he is not one to do anything unless it is completely by the book....

i spent a lot of time in the army so i am fully conversant in being told what do a when to do it...

dwa species are very new to me and i do not wish to make any mistakes (for obvious reasons).. i do however want to research and take on board any inforamtion i get ,collect and consolidate with you guys and girls on here..

i do not wish to get into a situation where i know naff all...

thank you for taking the time to read this and helpful advice is appreciated..

one last thing... do i need to be a DWAL holder to handle under a holders supervision?? i was not aware of this ,if this is the case i will look into a.s.a.p.

best regards to all
cheers
james


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

helraiizza said:


> the snakes are his, they will remain with him,he is the holder..
> i am merely asking for a little information on a certain snake and any personal experiance with them...
> 
> i will (under his control) absolutly adibe by what he says or instruction i am given, i am fully aware of the dangers and he is not one to do anything unless it is completely by the book....
> ...


you dont need a licence to handle them! only to keep them!


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

thank you for clearing that up... it is appreciated..
ive decided that i do not wish to go into (front fanged)venomous handling at the moment..
i will look into getting a mangrove of maybe a FWC..(i know theyre rear fanged venomous)
to get hook experiance first..
thanks for your info everyone.

all the best 

james.:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

helraiizza said:


> thank you for clearing that up... it is appreciated..
> ive decided that i do not wish to go into (front fanged)venomous handling at the moment..
> i will look into getting a mangrove of maybe a FWC..(i know theyre rear fanged venomous)
> to get hook experiance first..
> ...


Dont bother getting rear fanged non DWA venomous snakes if you want practice with hook work. They behave NOTHING like true front fanged hots.

Get a pissy member of the rat snake family like a VBB or a tai beauty for example - these are fasty wiry and pissy - MUCH better training. If you cant avoid a bite from them then you may have a problem on your hands. 

Just my 2p : victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

What are boiga like to work with anyway? when i was doing some work ex at a shop they had a pair of cat snakes and they were pretty but a little unpredictable. i would love one but i guess there a bit of specialist care?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Each species has its own unique habits and differences so cannot be considered having the same nature as another species. 
A puff Adder is an entirely different animal from the many species of rattle snakes.
Each cobra species has their own differences even when found in the same area. Using a single species or specimen to train for the awareness of others may not always be a good idea considering.

Even cobra of the same species can surprise.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

helraiizza said:


> hi everyone..
> 
> im james (not vpl). a friend of mine has venomous snakes and is looking at possibly buying a coral cobra.. and i was wondering if theres any good info that you could possibly pass on to me??
> 
> ...


can i ask why you are looking to start with a diamond back or copper head my big atrox is mental strikes without rattling and strikes from all angles, my little atrox is worse and jumpes clean out of rub to get me and all the copper heads iv had have been crazy to some of worst snakes iv had temp wise


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> What are boiga like to work with anyway? when i was doing some work ex at a shop they had a pair of cat snakes and they were pretty but a little unpredictable. i would love one but i guess there a bit of specialist care?


Very unpredictable, some days they are calm and placid, other days they are lightning fast and will go mental just desperate to bite you for no obvious reason.. mine once did a crap in the middle of his viv then just sat there in an S shape as if daring me to clean it... You will need to be good with a hook, however the biggest problem with boiga sp. is not their attitude, it is their difficulty in captivity - they just dont really make good captives and can go off their food at any time and have specific requirements and really cant deal with stress of any kind. Think carefully before getting one : victory:


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Each species has its own unique habits and differences so cannot be considered having the same nature as another species.
> A puff Adder is an entirely different animal from the many species of rattle snakes.
> Each cobra species has their own differences even when found in the same area. Using a single species or specimen to train for the awareness of others may not always be a good idea considering.
> 
> Even cobra of the same species can surprise.


ok thank you for your comments they are appreciated: victory: 



bloodpython22 said:


> can i ask why you are looking to start with a diamond back or copper head my big atrox is mental strikes without rattling and strikes from all angles, my little atrox is worse and jumpes clean out of rub to get me and all the copper heads iv had have been crazy to some of worst snakes iv had temp wise


as above thanks also, im guessing by your first sentence that it would be a bad idea.. im always open to advice wether its what i want to hear or not.. this is something ive been considering for a while and i do not wish to jump in at the deep end (so to speak). but i suppose regardsless of species any venemous snake is getting in at the dep end...

after a lot of consideration ,reading and researching ,i will avoid the front fanged and start with a rear fanged for more experiance....

ive had a few people say that i would be better off with a mangrove or even a barons racer, for unpredictability and speed...

again a huge thank you to all who posted to pass on advice,
you may see me in this section in a few years time with my own DWAL.but for now id rather get more experiance with my own non venomous snakes and progress to a rear fanges in a few months..

cheers and best regards

james...: victory:


----------

